# Cat T50D fork truck question



## jjmoos (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi,

I am new member of the Plowsite but have visited several times to look up info. It has been very helpful in the past. I have a T50D fork truck that has a bad radiator leak. I need to remove it but, as luck would have it, seem to be one of the few parts that cannot be removed without removing the counter balance. Is this accurate, or does someone know how to remove it without pulling the counter weight? If this is the case, how have you guys pulled them in the past? Also, does anyone know approximately what the weight weighs on this particular truck? Thanks for your help.

Justin


----------

